# Xeon V/s Sempron



## nitin (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi,

I want to build a server from scratch using FreeBSD 9.2. 

Keeping all other attributes (disk space, RAM, network speed & bandwidth) equal, on which platform does FreeBSD 9.2 perform better - Intel Xeon based servers or AMD Sempron based servers? 

My server would mostly be used for hosting LAMP based applications/websites with max 10 million hits per week adding up all hits across all applications and websites.

Based on your experience, what in your opinion would be an ideal server (hardware) configuration for a server that would need to handle traffic of the above size?

I look forward to your response.

Kind regards,

Nitin


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 23, 2013)

Xeon and Sempron are lines of processors.  Comparisons between model lines aren't greatly useful.  Specific models could be compared, though.


----------



## kpa (Oct 23, 2013)

Unless things have changed drastically since I last built machines the Xeon line of CPUs is more geared towards servers and Semprons are for low end consumer machines.


----------

